# Einstellungen Cuda 242



## Andreas1984 (3. September 2008)

Hallo#h,
hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Wir haben uns ein Echolot (Eagle Cuda 242) gekauft. Allerdings haben wir Probleme bei den Einstellungen. Wir fischen in einem Altrheinarm. Gewässertiefe bis ca. 4-12m.
Als wir es gestern ausprobiert haben, war unter dem Wasserspiegel ersteinmal ein schwarzer Rand zu sehen (ca. 1-2m Tiefe)

Zudem werden auch die Fischsicheln nicht deutlich dargestellt. Wir können nicht erkennen, ob es sich um eine Sichel, oder etwa Müll, Bewuchs etc. handelt.
Hat jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit dem Teil, oder hat sonst jemand ne Idee? Will ja keine Müllberge befischen,hehe :q

Kann mir da jemand helfen, wäre jedenfalls super???

Grüße Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Einstellungen Cuda 242*

Guck mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=135963

Hochwertige Geräte haben bis 4000 Watt Sendeleistung, das Cuda gerade mal 800 Watt..

Mit dem Cuda hast Du ein preiswertes Gerät gekauft - mit entsprechend geringer Sendeleistung, Bildschirmauflösung,  etc..

Selbst bei bester Einstellung - optimal aufs jeweilige Boot angepaßt, richtige Geberanbringung und richtige Überfahrtgeschwindigkeit wirst Du mit dem Cuda nicht viel mehr außer ungefähr den Grund erkennen können.


----------



## Nordlicht (3. September 2008)

*AW: Einstellungen Cuda 242*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Selbst bei bester Einstellung - optimal aufs jeweilige Boot angepaßt, richtige Geberanbringung und richtige Überfahrtgeschwindigkeit wirst Du mit dem Cuda nicht viel mehr außer ungefähr den Grund erkennen können.



@ Thomas
Das sehe ich anders...ich habe das Gerät auch und kann Fischsicheln gut erkennen !!
Ausserdem gabs mal einen Test in einer Angelzeitung wo das Gerät als bestes Gerät in der Preisklasse bis 400,- ausgezeichnet wurde !

@ Andreas
Ich hätte bei Bedarf noch eine deutsche Anleitung falls es dir hilft.
Brauche dann aber mal deine Email-Adresse.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Einstellungen Cuda 242*



> Das sehe ich anders...ich habe das Gerät auch und kann Fischsicheln gut erkennen !!


Nach unserem Echolotpraxistest bezweifle ich einfach mal, dass das Fische sind...
Zu dem Zeitschriftentest: Ich weiss ja nicht was und wie die getestet haben. 

Bei unserem Test mit überfahren einer bekannten Struktur schnitt das Gerät jedenfalls suboptimal ab..
Selbst deutlich bessere Geräte von der Sendeleistung her waren kaum in der Lage, da wirklich eindeutig interpretierbare Bilder zu liefern. Warum dan das Cuda mit der schwächsten Sendeleistung das bringen sollte, erschliesst sich mir nicht..


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Einstellungen Cuda 242*

Dazu hier noch ein Link mit den ersten Videos vom Test:
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/index.php?cat=c1_Echolote---Fishfinder.html
Da wird zwar nicht das 242 sondern das 168 von Cuda gezeigt, aber auch das hat 800 Watt Sendeleistung...

Gefilmt wurde dabei das überfahren einer knapp 4 qm großen, rechteckigen Plattform, die ca. 1 - 2 m über Grund schwebt. Daran waren mehrere anderthalb Liter Colaflaschen angebunden.

Schaus Dir an, wie da ne rechteckige Plattform aussieht.......


----------



## Nordlicht (3. September 2008)

*AW: Einstellungen Cuda 242*

@ Thomas 
Du wirst sicher recht haben, wenn ich Sicheln auf meinem Echolot sehe und dort dann auch Fische fangen, werden sie sicher nicht die Fische sondern das drumherum angezeigt haben und die Fische waren nur Zufall...lass mal gut sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Einstellungen Cuda 242*

Sicheln auf dem Echolot können alles mögliche sein.

Und wie oft fängst Du Fische, ohne Sicheln zu sehen?

Was ein Angler (nicht Du persönlich, allgemein) auf einem Echolot zu sehen glaubt und was tatsächlich unter Wasser ist, sind leider oft genug zwei Paar Stiefel.. Von den genannten technischen Parametern abgesehen (Sendeleistung etc.) hängt das nicht zuletzt von der verwendeten Software ab. Denn die ist es, welche aus ankommenden Signalen Mittelwerte errechnet und dann entscheidet, ob und wie das angezeigt wird..

Bestes Beispiel zum "erkennen von Fischen" vor Jahren in Norwegen:
Da fuhr eine Truppe mit dem Boot raus, kam auch sehr zufrieden mit den Fängen zurück. Die hatten überall geangelt, wo das Lot Fisch zeigte.

Am Steg konnten sie den Grund sehen und merkten da, dass die Echolotanzeige nicht stimmen konnte - die zeigte über 80 m...

Die sind halt im Demomodus gefahren.....


----------



## Andreas1984 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Einstellungen Cuda 242*

Wie sind zum Ende hin auch im Demo modus gefahren um zu sehen wie es sein könnte:vik:.

Allerdings wollte ich ja nicht wissen wie schlecht mein Gerät ist, sondern wie ich die bilder optimieren kann...Auflösung, Kontrast,Empfindlichkeit und was es nicht so alles gibt.
Ist schon klar das das Cuda für 100EUR nicht mit einem Gerät für 400EUR mithalten kann. Aber ich möchte das maximale herausholen. 
Das mir die Fische durch das Echolot zuwinken iss ja klar|wavey:

Ich habe mich eigentlich lange mit der Sache auseinandergesetzt und über das Cuda(Preis --> Leistung) eigentlich ausschließlich gutes gehört...|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Einstellungen Cuda 242*

Das Problem (hat sich bei unserem Test gezeigt) bei ALLEN Echoloten:
Es gibt keine grundsätzlichen Einstellungen, die man empfehlen kann.
Das hängt von so vielen verschiedenen Paramtern ab:
Das Boot selber, Anbringung des Gebers, "Qualität" und Schichtung (Temperatur) des Wassers, Überfahrtgeschwindigkeit etc...

Eigentlich müsste man für jedes Echolot (unabhängig vom Preis, ist auch bei den teuren nicht anders) eine Schulung auf dem eigenen Boot/Gewässer dazu machen (mit jemand der davon auch wirklich Ahnung hat), um auch wirklich das Optimum herausholen zu können.



> eigentlich ausschließlich gutes gehört...


Nach dem Test frag ich mich immer, von wem (bei allen Geräten, nicht nur beim Cuda..).....


----------



## Andreas1984 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Einstellungen Cuda 242*

Leider sind die richtig guten Echolote wahnsinnig teuer.

Es kommt immer darauf an was man sich von einem Echolot erhofft...manche sagen, Sie erkennen Zander wegen den spitz zulaufenden Sicheln, was ich zumindest für nicht möglich halte(lasse mich auch gerne umstimmen)

Muss ehrlich sein, dass es mir besser geht wenn ich Sicheln sehe, auch wenns keine Fische sind...:q
Nur ist halt sch..., wenn ich keine Fische auf dem Bild habe...#q

Dachte nur, es gäbe vielleicht soetwas wie ne Standardeinstellung. z.B Kontrast ca. 70% usw.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Einstellungen Cuda 242*

Hab mal nen Experten gebeten, sich mit Dir per PN in Verbindung zu setzen. Hoffe der wird Dir wenigstens etwas helfen können....



> manche sagen, Sie erkennen Zander wegen den spitz zulaufenden Sicheln,



Wie gesagt, guck Dir das Testvideo an. Und wie da eine fast 4 qm große und rechteckige Plattform dargestellt wird (auf den verschiedensten Echoloten aller Preisklassen!!). 

Wer dann noch behauptet er könne Fischarten (in der Regel sind Fische ja nur zwischen 40 und 70 cm groß, dürften von oben gesehen ca. 0,07 - 0,10 qm sein) unterscheiden, hat mir definitiv viel voraus....


----------



## Andreas1984 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Einstellungen Cuda 242*

Vielen Dank für die Daten...Iss ja der wahnsinn...
Jetzt müsstet Ihr nurnoch meinen Nachen steuern, dann bräuchtet ihr mich ja garnimmer,hehe :vik:

Aber im Ernst, danke dass ihr euch so ne Mühe gemacht habt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Einstellungen Cuda 242*

Gern geschehen..
;-))


----------



## Echolotzentrum (3. September 2008)

*AW: Einstellungen Cuda 242*

Auch gern geschehen.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Player3XL (10. September 2008)

*AW: Einstellungen Cuda 242*

Hallo, hätte da auch mal ne kleine Frage zum Cuda 242. Wenn ich mein cuda auf 10 Meter einstelle kann ich rumfaren wo ich will ich sehe den Boden und sonnst nichts ,keine einzige sichel. Aber wenn ich jetzt auf 20m umschalte seh ich die schönsten Sicheln.
Das wenn ich Sicheln sehe das zwangsläufig keine Fische sein müssen ist mir klar bei 800 W aber wenns nur ein Stück Holz oder etwas ist warum seh ich das in der einen Einstellung und in der anderen nicht ? Auch wenn ich mit dem Kahn stehe und zwischen den Tiefen hin und her schalte kann ich bei der einen schön was erkennen und bei der anderen ist nichts. 

Kann mir das nicht erklären. Wisst ihr was das sein könnte ? 

Gruß Michael


----------



## Barschler (10. September 2008)

*AW: Einstellungen Cuda 242*



Player3XL schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich jetzt auf 20m umschalte seh ich die schönsten Sicheln.
> 
> Auch wenn ich mit dem Kahn stehe und zwischen den Tiefen hin und her schalte kann ich bei der einen schön was erkennen und bei der anderen ist nichts.
> 
> ...




Also, ich besitze das Gerät nicht. Aber wenn ich es mir so Recht überlege, muß nicht zwansläufig sich um ein Fehler handeln. Hat meiner Meinung nach was mit der Leistung des Geräts zu tun d.h. wenn Du auf 10 m einstellst ist es möglich das daß Gerät nicht so gut (wenn überhaupt) arbeitet; bei 20 m ist womöglich eine bessere Leistungsentfaltung (sprich Abstimmung) des Geräts vorhanden seitens des Herstellers. Das ist das Kompromiss was man eingehen muß bei den etwas Leistungsschwächeren und Kostengünstigen Echoloten. Aufgrund des Preises glaube ich daß der Hersteller diese Geräte nur für bestimmte Tiefen abgestimmt haben. Hast Du den Wunsch auf jede eingestellte Tiefe eine vernunftige Anzeige zu bekommen dann mußt Du zu höherwertigeren Geräten greifen. Denn die Leistung allein ist noch kein Garant für vernunftige anzeigen; das Gerät muß jedesmal für die jeweilige Tiefe "eingestellt" werden und das kostet Geld!  Könnte natürlich auch sein das es sich auch um ein defekt handelt....#c


----------

